# MARSEILLE | 2013 European Capital of Culture



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

In 2008, Marseille Provence was named European Capital of Culture (ECC) for 2013. The European Capital of Culture is a city designated by the European Union for a period of one calendar year during which it organizes a series of cultural events.

On that occasion, several world-class architects, from Provence and elsewhere, have designed new venues & facilities for artistic creation and cultural exchanges in Marseille, Arles, Aix, and Aubagne. _*Stefano Boeri, Norman Foster, Kengo Kuma, Zaha Hadid, Eric Castaldi, Rudy Ricciotti, and Franck Gehry*_ are among the architects who were chosen to design new museums, concert halls and galleries.


To learn more about the 2013 official ECC program (exhibitions, concerts, festivals...), please visit: mp2013.fr


Here's a quick overview of some of those architectural projects.








I'll post photos in the coming days.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*MuCEM - MuCEM (Museum of European and Mediterranean Civilisations)*

In Marseille, the new sea front will link the port, which welcomes an increasing number of cruise ships, to the city centre.
Spanning 1.5 km, the sea front will welcome the MuCEM (Museum of European and Mediterranean Civilisations), the Villa Méditerranée, the FRAC (regional contemporary art fund), the Musée Regards de Provence, the J1, the Théâtre de la Minoterie and the Silo. These cultural facilities will forge links between the port, its activities and residents.


Let's start with the MUCEM:


The *MuCEM*, the Museum of European and Mediterranean Civilisations, will open its doors in 2013. Strategically located between the historic Vieux Port and the new Joliette urban district, the MuCEM links the Fort Saint Jean’s historic towers and gardens to a new building designed by Rudy Ricciotti, currently under construction. 26,000 m2 of exhibition space will be dedicated to Euro-Mediterranean civilisations: history, current ties and today’s vibrant cultures.
*Architect: Rudy Ricciotti*















































Photos were taken a few months ago.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Such a beautiful city going gangrenous by delinquence...what a waste...:cripes:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*La Villa Méditerranée*

CEREM: La Villa Méditerranée


The *Villa Méditerranée* is another architectural and cultural feat, supported by the Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur Conseil Régional. With space dedicated to cultural and artistic exchanges between Mediterranean countries, the centre will host exhibitions, concerts, projections and meetings. Stefano Boeri’s spectacular and symmetrical C-shaped building provides as much space above the dock as underneath it. It will even feature an underwater gallery.
*Architect: Stefano Boeri*



































































Photos were taken a few months/weeks ago


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur Regional Contemporary Art Fund (FRAC)*

The new building housing the Fonds Régional d’Art Contemporain (Regional Contemporary Art Fund or *FRAC*) will be located midway between Marseille’s historic Panier district and the Joliette sea front. Designed by Kengo Kuma and the Toury Vallet agency, the building’s glass façade plays on light from the port. The architecture will create a transition between urban spaces and cultural areas, encouraging residents and visitors to discover the vibrant contemporary culture scene. From 2013 on, the FRAC will display pieces from its extensive contemporary art collection. It will host exhibitions, as well as artist, writer and philosopher-in-residence programmes. Located at 10 Boulevard de Dunkerque in the EuroMediterranean district, the FRAC building will also be home to a 250-seat auditorium.
*Architect: Kengo Kuma*







































Photos taken a few weeks ago:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Wow, nice architecture!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful projects! Thanks for posting


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Le Silo: concert Hall*

Thank you for your comments. 

Once all projects will be listed, I'll post updates. 
Let's continue with the SILO concert hall.

*The Silo d’Arenc* was built in 1926 and became a listed heritage building in 2004. Initially the building was used to store and process wheat. Today, it has become a symbol of Marseille’s industrial past. The Mairie de Marseille has chosen to transform this building into a new space for living, working and enjoying cultural events. The spectacular 2000-seat concert hall, with three balconies overlooking the sea, will host events throughout the year. Around a third of the surface area will be transformed into offices for technology companies and cultural organisations.
*
Architects: Eric Castaldi and Roland Carta*


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

France has been doing a few Cutting edge Projects around the Country from The new Symphony house , Louis vuitton Center in PARIS ,Muse de Confluence in Lyon and now this in Marseille , I don't know how many more there are ...(?) but those are really impressive , I love , envy , and wish they would be in the City where I live anytime , not that there aren't but they are not as ultra Modern as these


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*The Regards de Provence Museum*

Thanks. 


*The Regards de Provence Museum* is one of the most important infrastructural projects to be completed in Marseille as part of Marseille-Provence 2013, European Capital of Culture. It involves renovating the old Station Sanitaire, which was built by the architects Champollion, Fernand Pouillon and René Egger in 1948. This historic building will be completely redesigned from a scientific and cultural point of view, making it a suitable home for the Regards de Provence Foundation’s collection, temporary exhibitions and historical documents and photos. Overlooking Marseille’s port area, the museum will form part of a new cultural zone stretching from the Cité de la Méditerranée and the Cathédrale de la Major to the MuCEM and the Regional Centre for the Mediterranean. With a total surface area of 2300m2, 1215m2 of which will be set aside for exhibitions, the Regards de Provence Museum will play an active role in improving Marseille’s waterfront and cultural activities.
*Architects: Guy Daher of Cabinet Atelier 9, winner of the Grand Prix de Rome, assisted by Thierry Durousseau*





















Renders






























U/C


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*The J1 - Marseille*

With its highly symbolic location, the *J1 *will be a key venue in 2013, where port activities meet culture and creativity. This huge warehouse, overlooking the sea, will welcome cruise ships and passengers from all over the Mediterranean. Spanning 8,000 m2, the J1’s top floor will host major exhibitions produced by Marseille-Provence 2013, information centres for artists and the public, and the Atélier du Large, displaying works produced as part of participative projects. It will the hub of activities organised as part of the Capital of Culture year.

*Architect : Catherine Bonte (MP2013)*


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*FRICHE DE LA BELLE DE MAI - MEDIA PARK (Part 1) - RESERVE DU MUCEM*

*Belle de Mai: 120,000 m2 devoted to creative spirits*










In the working-class district of the Belle de Mai, located near to all the main transport infrastructures (TGV station, airport and motorways...), Marseille has redeveloped a disused industrial area owned by the National Public Tobacco Company, devoting it entirely to the audiovisual, multimedia and digital industries.

The 120,000 m2 site, centred around three buildings - the Heritage Centre, Media Park and La Friche - the ideal incubator for developing creative relationships. Every day artists, dancers, musicians and producers rub shoulders with leading designers, producers, publishers and content distribution houses, not to mention consultants, technical service providers, marketing and promotion companies…

An approach unlike any other in Europe, dedicated towards developing all the creative.

http://www.belledemai.com/
http://www.primi.pro/




*MUCEM - reserve collection*
*Architect: Corinne VEZZONI*


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*1st Update : MUcem and la VILLA*

Photos by forumer JML13


La VILLA:






































MUCEM


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Douly said:


> *Belle de Mai: 120,000 m2 devoted to creative spirits*
> 
> In the working-class district of the Belle de Mai, located near to all the main transport infrastructures (TGV station, *airport* and motorways...), Marseille has redeveloped a disused industrial area owned by the National Public Tobacco Company, devoting it entirely to the audiovisual, multimedia and digital industries.


Yeah, sure, an airport near la Belle de Mai... :bash:

Anyway thanks for the cool pictures of the Reserve building


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great uptades , many thanks.
The mucem is going to look awesome.
Especially in the sunset <3


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*FRICHE DE LA BELLE DE MAI - MEDIA PARK (Part 2) - TOUR PANORAMA*

Thanks for your comment. 
Let's go on with PART 2 of the Friche Belle de Mai. 

As a reminder, Part 1 was about the MUCEM reserves: 











Let's focus on the *TOUR PANORAMA (CONTEMPORARY ART HUB)* currently under construction and just a few blocks far from the Mucem reserves.

*Architect: ARM ARCHITECTURE /POITEVIN REYNAUD*


The Friche de La Belle de Mai is a key visual art hub, but a visit to this former factory can be unsettling. There’s not always an exhibition, hardly any signage and one can easily get lost in the endless spray-painted corridors. All this may well change with the extension of the space scheduled for 2013, which includes the *Tour-Panorama*, a new space to be shared by several art organizations. The difficulties are not over though; at the time of writing, no agreement had been made on the Tour-Panorama’s running costs post-2013.

The Belle de Mai also plays host to Marseille’s unusual annual art fair, Art-O-Rama , which takes place in September. While fairs are usually prohibitively expensive — pushing exhibitors to play safe — the subsidized Art-O-Rama is able to invite galleries to participate for free. The result is a hybrid, half-fair, half-exhibition.
“We offer galleries the possibility to take risks in Marseille,” said Gaïd Beaulieu-Lambert, the fair’s co-director. “The idea is to show that gallerists can also be curators.” Marseille galleries are not represented on site but Art-O-Rama’s team organizes tours of local art spaces for visiting collectors. “We try to take advantage of their presence to benefit the local area,” added Ms. Beaulieu-Lambert. 


Renders: 






































U/C updates:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Extension and renovation of Marseille's Fine Arts Museum - Palais Longchamp*

This historic building, inaugurated in 1869, commemorates the arrival of the water of the canal between the river Durance and Marseille. On the same site, it brought together the Museum of Fine Arts, which before was in the former Bernadines chapel, the Museum Natural History, a botanic park and a zoo. The rich decoration of the building evokes the abundance and fertility brought by the water of the canal. Here sculpture has a dominating role, and this work was entrusted to the greatest artists of that period. The famous animal sculptor Antoine Louis Barye created the lions and the tigers of the entrance, and the monumental fountain in the centre of the row of columns is the work of Jules Cavelier. It represents the river Durance surrounded by figures symbolizing the vines and wheat on a cart pulled by the bulls of Camargue.
The interior decoration of the museums is also remarkable. The main stairs of the Fine Arts Museum are adorned by two large painting by Puvis de Cavannes, commissioned in 1867: Marseille, the Greek colony and Marseille, Gateway to the Orient. In the Provence room, painted by Raphaël Ponson, the museum has preserved a fine example of historical museography. The Fine arts Museum, installed in the left wing of the building. In the right wing of the building the Museum of Natural History has been instaled since 1869.

The Palais longchamp has been under renovation for the past 18 months and the museum of Fine Arts is being extended. In 2013, it will host a world class exhibition: "Le grand atelier du Midi : de Van Gogh à Bonnard, de Cézanne à Matisse" in conjunction with musée Granet in Aix en Provence.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Conservatoire de Musique: Aix-en-Provence*



> Originally created in 1849, the Conservatoire d’Aix is France’s oldest academy of dance and music. In 1972, it was named after the famous composer, Darius Milhaud, also from Aix-en-Provence. The current building is too small for students and teachers. The architect Kengo Kuma was asked to design a new building that will form part of Aix-en-Provence’s Forum Culturel from 2013.
> *Architect: Kengo Kuma*


renders:





























photos by forumer petrus13


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Jex7844 said:


> Such a beautiful city going gangrenous by delinquence...what a waste...:cripes:


Exactly ! - its hip hop american gang culture - destroyer of worlds! - its destroying my beautiful city of Caoe Town too! honestly, who let those dumb rapper bastards become so influential!!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*M PAVILION - marseille*

This temporary structure will be at the heart of events in 2013 and a gateway to the region. Open to the public from 10am to 7pm from 12 January 2013, it will ensure residents and visitors alike are able to get up-to-date information on the European Capital of Culture programme free of charge.

The Ville de Marseille wanted to have a specific venue to welcome visitors in 2013. It therefore decided to build the “M” Pavilion, based on the France Pavilion at the Shanghai World Fair, to showcase Marseille’s industries and vitality.

Spread across more than 2,200m², the pavilion is located between the Rue de la Prison, Rue de la Guirlande, the Quai du Port and the Grand Rue. It will have three main areas:

A ticket office where the general public can get information on the 2013 programme and buy tickets for regional events. This space will be run by the Marseille tourist office and Marseille-Provence 2013.
An indoor/outdoor reception area made available by the Ville de Marseille to host events and premieres.
An exhibition area with a permanent exhibition on Marseille and temporary exhibitions presenting institutions and partners: the Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur region, the Département des Bouches-du-Rhône, Marseille Provence Métropole, the Marseille Provence Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Euroméditerranée, etc.

This unique information office will also be the setting for meetings and encounters. Trained staff will help residents and visitors alike organise their weekends, trips and reservations. There will also be electronic reservation and information terminals.

The exhibition will be interactive and constantly evolving, featuring museum displays, video projections, performances, 3D films and sensory experiences. Events will also be hosted by local authorities, project partners and the MP2013 association.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*INAUGURATION OF FRAC MARSEILLE. by Madame FILIPPETTI French Minister of Culture*

The regional Funds(Collections) of contemporary art, abbreviated by the acronym FRAC, are cultural institutions existing in every French region to promote the contemporary art.


















Kengo KUMA the japanese architect


























































































































































its nice, its clean, but minimalism in architecture is not my favourite architecture, for me its an impression of lack, coolness, a little empty.

an other example of minimalist architecture:the LOUVRES LENS Museum by SANAA.outdoor averything is fabulous, the big exhibition rooms with every art works TOO, but on this picture you can zee the big entrance/lobby of this museum....and you have No furniture no objects...nothing only concrete glass. its too empty for me. To enlarge the showroom and to make a smaller hall/lobby would have been more sensible. but shure the total realisation is nice, and its only my opinion.








every pictures from architecture.projet.urbanisme


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

@ Vonbingen: thanks for the updates.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Douly said:


> @ Vonbingen: thanks for the updates.


hello douly i have a question, i will say it at first in french than i will translate....because my english is so bad.

cher douly, au sujet de l'hotel intercontinental qui va ouvrir, il devait donc y avoir aussi un autre immeuble attenant non ? n'était-il pas question de construire des logements sociaux ou autres derrière ou à côté de cet hotel ? merci pour ta réponse .

*and now my bad translation in english* : 
dear douly about this hotel intercontinental which will open next, an other building had to be renoved or built close by or behind, a building with social housing or appartments, do you know more about it ? THANKS for your answer.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Vonbingen, 

Here are the renders. I am sorry but I do not have any photos of these constructions


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow really nice :cheers:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

FRAC


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

A few more photos from le FRAC 
Architect: Kengo KUMA


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello douly is the cladding of the FRAC now finished ? 
and the appartments housings close to the intercontinental hotel are they built or no ,? 
thanks


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

@Vonbingen: to answer both questions: yes and yes 

Here's a photo of the MUCEM (opening in June)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Frac: Last one


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Douly said:


> Frac: Last one


oh great douly very nice. how do it looks in real the FRAC douly ? nice bader or better as the pictures ? were you indoor ? thanks


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

The frac is a great building. I really liked it. The current exhibition though is a bit disappointing.


*Restoration of the Cours Ju Plazza* (Marseille Street Art neighborhood)
(plazza is almost done)

A few month ago: 










Last week: 











Few examples of streets from this neighborhood:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

wouaw great where is this square ?


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CEREM. VILLA MEDITERRANEE OPENS TODAY*
07/04/2013.

here a great report of Villa Mediterranee:
http://www.domusweb.it/en/architecture/2013/04/03/an-abode-for-mediterranean-culture.html
________










*Stefano Boeri inaugurates Villa Mediterranée in France*

*MARSEILLE*

Apr. 5 - The opening ceremony of La Villa Méditerranée will be held Sunday in Marseille. Thanks to the visionary architecture of Italian architects Stefano Boeri, Gianandrea Barreca and Giovanni La Varra, the Villa is located along the docks of Marseilles. The opening ceremony, attended by Stefano Boeri, involves the cutting of an Italian and a European ribbon as well as the unveiling of a plaque. It will be led by Martin Schulz, President of the European Parliament and President of the Parliaments of the Mediterranean and Michel Vauzelle, President of the Region Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur. The inauguration will take place during the Summit of the Presidents of the Parliaments of the UfM (Union pour la Méditerranée) hosted at La Villa Mediterranée from Sunday until April 9. The "Villa Méditerranée, Centre International pour le dialogue et les échanges en Méditerranée" is a 2004 project developed by Stefano Boeri, Gianandrea Barreca and Giovanni La Varra (now in separate studies) and is a multifunctional building of about 9000m2, situated on the banks of the historic French port city. It will host cultural events, research and documentation spaces on the Mediterranean. The new building is reminiscent of the concept buildings developed by SBA - Stefano Boeri Architects - in La Maddalena, built on the occasion of the G8.










*THE BUILDING IN DETAIL*

The construction is characterized by a 36 meter jump suspended at 14 meters above the sea level and an exhibition area of 1000m2, illuminated by side glass, skylights and a glass walk-in floor. Below the basin, there is another multipurpose space of 1500m2 including a performance hall for 500 people. The visual contact with the sea is provided by a skylight porthole. A large vertical atrium connects the two main spaces with other smaller places, including meeting rooms, offices and a restaurant.










report from http://www.9colonne.it/
________































































major cathedral of marseille

pictures flickr from cro-magnon13.

this building looks great nicer than i expected. go marseille go 
Last information : since the installation of the video-supervision, the crimes in the center of Marseille fells with 30 % and I want to say to our stupid journalists who always push this city that Marseille has other things to propose that kalashnikovs or crimes that you can find in every big city.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

douly i think this is one of the most "modern" contemporary view you can have in Marseille, with all this glass facades of offices buildings you could be in Lyon La Part-Dieu district too.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. CEREM. VILLA MEDITERRANEE. FRANCE*

*The president of the European parliament Martin Schulz* summons(convenes) the first summit of the parliaments presidents of the Union for the Mediterranean region.

HIS SPEECH at Villa Mediterranee:
"Dear Friends,

I should first like to welcome you all here today and, on your behalf, to thank the President of the Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur region, Michel Vauzelle, and the Mayor of Marseille, Jean-Claude Gaudin, for the warm and generous hospitality they have shown us.

We are meeting here today in the city of Marseille, where for centuries the civilisations, cultures and religions of the Mediterranean have met and intermingled, providing a rich vein of inspiration for philosophers, writers and artists.

Marseille’s designation as a European Capital of Culture in 2013 brings us back full circle, duly acknowledging the part the city has played in history while holding out the promise of a bright future.

The choice of a building marked down to become the International Centre for Dialogue and Exchange in the Mediterranean as the venue for our summit could therefore not have been more fitting, not least on account of its bold, futuristic architecture.

It would be difficult to find a venue which better symbolises the aims of this summit.

What better place could there be than Marseille’s Villa Méditerranée in which to demonstrate our commitment to continuing, with optimism and pragmatism, to build an area of peace and prosperity both for and with our fellow citizens?"
























































































































































































































architectureFR-jz pictures


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

HELLO douly did you see the villa mediterranee ? if yes what is your impression ? thanks


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

I had no time so far to see it. I was on business trip this week. I'll go see it next week 

The newly renovated façade of the OPERA (by night)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM: Opening in 2 months


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Construction site of http://voutesdelamajor.com/


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*JR exhibits work on walls in the Belle de Mai neighbourhood (Marseille's poorest neighborhood)*

_
JR exhibits his work on walls around the world, taking advantage of the space to display larger than life photos that play on textures and viewpoints. He explored the Belle de Mai neighbourhood by inviting locals to study the history of the area and delve into their personal archives. Photos, old and new, cropped and enlarged, have been used to create monumental pieces on walls around the neighbourhood.

Discover these images by wandering around the Belle de Mai from 17 May at 7pm. The images will be on display for 6 months.

Pick up your map of the different installations at the Friche ticket office.
Visit the Friche’s rooftop terrace for a view of the installations. Accessible during opening hours.
For 48h Chrono, view JR’s work by rickshaw. Rickshaws leave from Cours Jobin every 30 minutes: Friday from 7pm to 8.30pm, Saturday from 10am to 12.30pm and 3.30pm to 6pm and Sunday from 11am to 1pm and 2.30pm to 4.30pm.
_

More info: 

http://www.mp2013.fr/2013/05/06/unf...ls-in-the-belle-de-mai-neighbourhood/?lang=en


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM: Opening in 3 weeks


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

> *Vieux Port Pavilion / Foster + Partners *
> 
> Saturday in Marseille, France, pedestrians and city officials joined Foster + Partners to celebrate the completion of the Vieux Port Pavilion at the mouth of Marseille’s World Heritage-listed harbor. Minimal, yet effective, this “discreet” intervention provides a new sheltered events space on the eastern edge of the port. With six slender pillars supporting its razor-thin profile, the polished 46 by 22 meter stainless steel canopy amplifies and reflects the surrounding movement of the harbor, creating a spectacle that encourages pedestrians to linger.
> 
> ...


http://www.archdaily.com/340004/vieux-port-pavilion-foster-partners/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. FRANCE*
2013 MARSEILLE EUROPEAN CULTURE CAPITAL

hello my friends. 
the next days and next weeks will be famous for the city of MARSEILLE.
because a lot of inaugurations will happen.

__________

*here the dates:*

1. tomorrow *May 25th, 2013:*
inauguration of the *Boulevard du Littoral*/coast and *Joliette Square*.



























__________

2. in exactly 2 weeks : *june 4th, 2013 inauguration and opening june 7th 2013* 
opening of the famous *MUCEM museum* with *Saint-Jean Fortress*.









__________

3. *june 12th, 2013.*
inauguration of *MAMO*. 
an art center at the top of *Cite Radieuse* building built by Le Corbusier









__________

4. *june 13th, 2013.*
opening of *Beaux-Arts Museum* in the *Palais*/palace *Longchamp*.


















__________

5. this summer 2013 inauguration by *XL Airways of a flight Marseille-NYC* :nuts::nuts:. Marseille AIRPORT.
__________

go marseille go !!!!!!

pictures marseille.fr


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Douly said:


> @ Vonbingen: That is the follwooing project: http://www.mp2013.fr/evenements/2013/05/terraces-kader-attia/?lang=en
> 
> "Terraces, Kader Attia"
> 25 May - 29 September, Saturdays and Sundays, 10am - 7pm. Thursday 15 August, 10am - 7pm.Free entrance
> ...


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Fireworks Festival last week:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Final of the festival "la folle histoire des arts de rue"


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

FRAC - planting the trees!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM:




















LA VILLA MEDITERRANEE:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM: Grand OPENING in 2 weeks! 
































> *MuCEM by Rudy Ricciotti*
> _photographed by Edmund Sumner_
> 
> Photographer Edmund Sumner has revealed initial images of the filigree-clad Museum of European and Mediterranean Civilisations (MuCEM) by architect Rudy Ricciotti, which is set to open next month on Marseille's waterfront (+ slideshow).
> ...


http://www.dezeen.com/2013/05/23/mucem-by-rudy-ricciotti-photographed-by-edmund-sumner/


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Museum Fondation Regards de Provence.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

> *
> Exhibitions / Museum
> Opening of the Château Borély, Musée des Arts Décoratifs, de la Faïence et de la Mode
> Marseille
> ...








































http://www.mp2013.fr/evenements/201...coratifs-de-la-faience-et-de-la-mode/?lang=en


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. FRANCE.*

*INAUGURATION OF the MUCEM.*JUNE 04TH, 2013. 
by François Hollande. public opening june 7th, 2013.

*The Musée des Civilisations de l'Europe et de la Méditerranée (MuCEM)* - in English Museum of Civilisations from Europe and the Mediterranean – is a national museum located in Marseille, France, that will open June 7 2013, during Marseille's year as European Capital of Culture.

*Overview*

The museum will be dedicated to the civilisations of Europe and the Mediterranean sea, from international and research-originated collections oriented towards a transdisciplinary approach to societies as a whole, and in the thickness of the time.
The museum is being built on the site of the 17th-century Fort Saint-Jean and a former port terminal called the J4. 
A basin lies between the new building on the J4 and the Fort Saint-Jean, the two sites are connected by a 130 m long thin bridge while another bridge now connects the Fort Saint-Jean to the Esplanade de la Tourette, in the historical district of Le Panier.
The new building "of stone, water and wind,"was designed by architect Rudy Ricciotti (associated with Roland Carta). 
It consists in a cube of 15,000 square meters with collections on two levels, an auditorium of 400 seats, a bookshop and a restaurant with a panoramic terrace headed by the chef of Le Petit Nice, Gerald Passedat.
__________

pictures of the FORT/fortress SAINT JEAN...a part of the MUCEM.




















































































































































































pictures by projets architecture urbanisme.
i am "full" satisfied.

in background the CMA CGM JULES VERNE biggest ship in the world. 396 meters.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Opening Week: MUCEM


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE.*

*MAMO* ART SPACE BY Ora-Ito.
Le MAMO: Marseille Modulor *opens June 8* with the exhibition “Architectones” by Xavier Veilhan. *OPEN TODAY.*










*A Le Corbusier Rooftop Gets a New Life as an Arts Space.*
and named *MAMO.*









CITE RADIEUSE BUILDING

*The French designer Ora-Ito* sits with a bust of Le Corbusier created by the artist Xavier Veilhan.



















One of the greatest achievements of the pioneering architect and urbanist *Le Corbusier is Cité Radieuse*, an extensive apartment complex in Marseille, France, which he completed in the early 1950s. 
Often described as a “vertical village,” it has 337 apartments, a restaurant, a hotel, a bookstore and a nursery school. 
*France classified it as a historical monument in the 1980s. *
When the building’s rooftop gym and solarium went up for sale in 2010, the French designer Ito Morabito, who goes by Ora-Ito professionally, purchased it as a collector might. 









MAMO ARTS SPACE

“Like you buy a piece of art, but architecture,” he explained.
Honoring the iconic terrain became Ora-Ito’s self-appointed mission. Although he didn’t intend to turn the space into an art center, he came to feel that he “couldn’t keep this for myself,” he said. “It was a way to give back to the city I came from.” So he transformed the rooftop of Cité Radieuse into MAMO, short for MArseille MOdulor, a site for exhibitions and creative ateliers.










The overhaul was a three-year undertaking that involved a full restoration of the original rooftop structure, including the removal of an unsightly add-on, and the realization of design elements in Le Corbusier’s blueprints that had not been realized when the building was originally constructed. 










“I can understand Le Corbusier without knowing him or without meeting him,” Ora-Ito declared.
MAMO’s public inauguration this week is a feather in the cap for Marseille, which has been christened the 2013 European Capital of Culture. 









MAMO ARTS SPACE

Ora-Ito’s friend and sometimes collaborator, the French artist Xavier Veilhan, has the first exhibition, a collection of large-scale sculptures created for the space. During warm weather, the rooftop will showcase rotating outdoor exhibitions of established artists’ work; in chillier seasons, MAMO will present smaller shows of up-and-comers in an indoor space.



















“Le Corbusier would be proud,” Ora-Ito said. “It’s an homage to a master.”
Le MAMO: Marseille Modulor opens June 8 with the exhibition “Architectones” by Xavier Veilhan; 280 Boulevard Michelet, 13008 Marseille, France, 011-331-4246-0009; mamo.fr.



















report by http://new-york.icito.com/


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE 2013.*

A mad weekend, transhumance, harnesses, street life, Mucem, fortress saint-jean.......
































































































































































































































































































































































pictures laprovence, marseille, metro, lci.


----------



## Int'l (Jun 13, 2012)

All these photos are making me want to go to Marseille!


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE 2013*

and it continues.....*Another two inaugurations this week-end.june 15-16th*

1.opening of CHATEAU/castel BORELY. decorative arts and fashion museum.









2.opening of PALAIS LONGCHAMP. Fine Arts Museum.









they are now great renoved buildings/monuments after a lot of years works

and Marseille becomes a major city.

3......oh wait wait wait....i forgot.....
the first exhibition in the CEREM/VILLA MEDITERRANNEE opening 14 june 2013.


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks FAB but damn at those pink dolphins hno:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Perseus26 said:


> It looks FAB but damn at those pink dolphins hno:


:lol: yes i agree.....Another artist who wanted to leave his signature...but his project was allowed by the municipality.

ok but perseus, perhaps its a signal for the "funny zoo" with artificial animals you have behind this museum.here some funny pics.:lol:






















































pictures parczoologiquejardinlon.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you Vonbingen for all the pictures. 




> *The Funny Zoo at the Parc Longchamp:*
> 
> _Until December 2014, the Parc Longchamp welcomes some of the world’s wildest, most beautiful and most colourful animals!
> 
> ...















MORE PICTURES HERE/ http://www.citizenside.com/fr/photo...013-le-funny-zoo-a-longchamps.html#f=0/689639


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM (fort Saint Jean)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*MAMO by Ora Ito*



> The rooftop terrace of the iconic Cité Radieuse by Le Corbusier inaugurates its art centre, created by the designer Ora-ïto. For its first exhibition, the Mamo will showcase artist Xavier Veilhan. After two shows in Los Angeles (Vdl by Richard Neutra and Csh21 by Pierre Koenig), this is the third instalment in the Architectones exhibition series: site-specific monochrome installations designed by the artist for his Modernist architecture.


http://www.mp2013.fr/evenements/2013/06/xavier-veilhan/?lang=en


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Palais du Pharo (Marseille' second and oldest convention center)*(recently renovated)

_Palais Du Pharo is an unbelievable place to organize all sorts of events in the city of Marseille. It dominates the entrance of the “Vieux Port” and thanks to that, offers an amazing view on the harbor._


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*MUCEM*


----------



## Galik (Oct 26, 2009)

I have not seen photos of "The international centre of photography and imagery" in Arles.


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

vonbingen said:


> :lol: yes i agree.....Another artist who wanted to leave his signature...but his project was allowed by the municipality.
> 
> ok but perseus, perhaps its a signal for the "funny zoo" with artificial animals you have behind this museum.here some funny pics.:lol:


Aaah it makes sense then! Now that there's a theme....well, i don't think that's a bad idea afterall! :cheers:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Galik said:


> I have not seen photos of "The international centre of photography and imagery" in Arles.


I think it is under construction but that is the only project which will not be ready for this year. i'll try to get photos next month. 


A few more pics from the recent openings of Chateau Borély and Palais Longchamps Fine art Museum:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

If there's anyone interested this summer in Paris, you can visit an exhibition dedicated to the architect Rudy Ricciotti at the *Cité de l'Architecture et du Patrimoine*. His most high-profile works done these days are the Jean Bouin stadium in Paris and the MUCEM in Marseille. Also recent is the new Islamic Art pavilion at the Louvre.

http://www.citechaillot.fr/en/infos_pratiques/opening_hours_access_tickets/










And a video: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzc3j7_ricciotti-architecte_creation#.UcMIo9jhdW0


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM by night


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

In less than a month, more than 250 K people have visited the MUCEM


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Happy Bastille day (Air show by Patrouille de France)*


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bastille Day - Firework celebration at Old Port Marseille*

Do you wanna see what French revolution looked like? Watch this video: 









Another video available here: http://www.laprovence.com/actu/region-en-direct/2447588/feu.html


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice. I saw the French Connection II recently which shows a lot of Marseilles.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Just came back from Marseille, where I tried to visit as much as possible while at the same time keeping some time for beaches, walks and restaurants. My conclusion is that a very good job has been done and Marseille has an outstanding cultural infrastructure, one of a real "capital" and one that many actual European capitals would envy. Here are my thoughts on the works.


*Works done for the Cultural Capital:*

- *MUCEM* is astonishing. Easily entered my top 3 of contemporary buildings I have ever visited / seen with my own eyes. Inside it, the curatorship is top notch. The permanent exhibition about the Mediterranean is small but dense and very interactive. The temporary "Black and Blue" exhibition is tremendous, one of the best I've ever seen. Makes me confident that the contents of the museum will be sustained at a very good level in the future. And the cafe at the top is just an amazing place to get a drink and relax.
- the *Fort Saint-Jean* is much more interesting than I would have expected, and it has been wonderfully transformed in a half museum space, half public space (it can be visited for free, btw, but it closes together with the museum, which is a good idea IMO). Together the fort and MUCEM make an amazing combo. 
- *Villa Méditerranée* is fantastic and very spectacular right near the MUCEM, to which it serves as contrast. The curatorship at the inside was very good (two exhibitions, one about immigration in the Mediterranean basin and one about the future of the kids around the Mediterranean) and complemented really well that of the MUCEM. 
- the *Musée Regards de Provence* is an old modernist utility building of the port that has been given an outstanding renovation and reconversion as an exhibition space. The content quality will depend on the foundation that runs it, right now one of the exhibitions was very good while the other one was quite unremarkable. 
- the reworking of the *port quays* is very good, putting emphasis on pedestrians not cars. *Norman Foster's pavilion* is wonderful, I don't recall last time when I saw an architectural work made purposefully to enchant people being so successful. 
- on the other side of the port, the restoration works for the *Saint-Victor abbey *seemed done (and well), and the new lighting work gives it a great presence at night. 
Overall, the port area at night, starting from the Norman Foster pavilion, then to the right towards the Fort Saint-Jean, around it, then towards the three museums (MUCEM, Villa Med & Regards de Provence) with a view to the other shore of the port (Notre Dame de la Garde, Saint-Victor Abbey, La Criée, Fort Saint-Nicolas and Pharo) makes up for a mindblowing experience. I've never seen anything as beautiful, not even in Paris, Rome or Amsterdam. [Of course, these cities more than make up overall.]

Also in the port area:
- the *Pavilion M* is the headquarters of the Cultural Capital, in a beautiful wooden structure right near the City Hall. Didn't feel the need to enter it as I had all the information I needed from the website, did I miss anything? Also, will it remain there? The architecture looked like it could be a temporary structure, not permanent. 
- the restoration works at the medieval church *Saint-Laurent* were supposed to be done for 2013, is that correct? If so then it's disappointing to find it completely closed (while last year, during renovations, it was open). 
- same for the ancient Greek port ruins in the garden of the *history museum of Marseille*, weren't they both supposed to be done for 2013? I could see no progress from last year. 

In the Joliette area:
- the *FRAC* (regional fund of contemporary art) headquarters is a tremendous little building that holds much more exhibition space than I would have expected from the outside. 
- the *J1* (a former port warehouse now an arts space) was closed so I can't comment. Was open with an exhibition in spring and will be open again in Autumn. 

- the *Château Borely* (18th century classical palace near the Prado beaches) has been restored and looks absolutely gorgeous. Plus, it holds what is probably the best museum of decorative arts I've seen - not too big, and impeccably done. 

- the *Musée Cantini*, a surprisingly good collection of modern art (if small) in a newly restored 18th century classical palace in the centre

- the *Palais Longchamp* (19th century eclectic palace with a spectacular portico) was beautifully restored and it hosts the Grand Atelier du Midi exhibition, which is very good (I've seen both the half there and the half from the Musée Granet in Aix). Will probably revert to being the arts museum of the city, when the exhibition is closed.

- the *Cours Julien* square was redone not as extensively as I imagined but the essentials were covered. The area is very successful, when I went there Saturday night the restaurants were full and a stage was set for music and a DJ set which really got the people dancing.


*Other works and facilities:*

- the *Friche de la Belle de Mai* is an artistic colony in a former industrial site. It's a brilliant place in its own way. It's a pre-existing facility but one of the exhibition spaces (*Tour Panorama*) was built for 2013. The exhibitions I saw there were very good and I loved the library and the bar/restaurant. The area between the railway station and the Friche looks bad but I guess that's the point, they're trying to regenerate it.
- unrelated to the Cultural Capital are the works for the road tunnels at the Prado roundabout (which are thankfully almost done, the area will benefit a lot when it's all over), the 4 Septembre square (completed) and other such works that were making life difficult in the city last year. Oh and there's also the commercial centre bellow the Notre Dame de la Majeur, which I don't know when it's supposed to open but it looks half done at best.


A couple of places I didn't get to visit:
- *MAC*, the contemporary art museum; I saw it last year but for 2013 I understand it uses the space in a different configuration for one big temporary exhibition
- the arts centre at the top of the *Cité Radieuse*

One more thing. I was told at the *Vieille Charité* (a fantastic 17th century baroque complex in the oldest area of the city) that a good part of the collection of the Archeology Museum there was taken for the MUCEM. In the freed space there was an excellent temporary exhibition of the 10 contemporary artists that have won the prestigious Prix Ricard. Does anyone know what's going to happen there, after?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

This architecture is one of best building in my life


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Just came back from Marseille, where I tried to visit as much as possible while at the same time keeping some time for beaches, walks and restaurants. My conclusion is that a very good job has been done and Marseille has an outstanding cultural infrastructure, one of a real "capital" and one that many actual European capitals would envy. Here are my thoughts on the works.
> 
> 
> *Works done for the Cultural Capital:*
> ...


Alexandru, thank you very much for your feedback. :cheers:

We've reached 400K visitors in less than 2 months for the MUCEM and 50K visitors for the Villa Mediterannée.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*MUCEM and la Villa by DroneCast*


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)

Some pictures of the MuCEM during my vacations :

By day :


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)

Twilight time :


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

View from the new restaurant "Le Mole" located at the 3rd floor of the MUCEM


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Visited Marseille in June on business and I couldn't believe how great it was looking. Has always been a favourite city of mine, but over the last 2 years it has improved dramatically. I am back in September on another business trip, but will have a free weekend this time. Really want to get to the MuCEM this time, looks incredible!


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## Josue Damasceno (Aug 13, 2013)

Very interesting projects. Brazil needs something.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

thank you for all of you....these buildings are really beautiful....:master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you: 


A few shots from la Villa:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Fine art Museum - Palais Longchamps Marseille*

The Grand Atelier du Midi 

_Since Renoir and Signac first travelled here, the south of France has been a source of inspiration for painters – a great open-air studio open to other Mediterranean countries. The exhibition will be a chronological presentation of the various movements that have marked the 20th century from 1880 to 1960, including impressionism, post-impressionism, fauvism, cubism, surrealism and abstraction. The two instalments of this exhibition, featuring around 200 pieces of artwork are presented in Marseille .

The artists: Jean-Francis Auburtin, Francis Bacon, Max Beckmann, Pierre Bonnard, Georges Braque, Victor Brauner, Charles Camoin, Paul Cézanne, Henri-Edmond Cross, Salvador Dalí, Nicolas de Staël, Maurice Denis, André Derain, Jean Dubuffet, Raoul Dufy, Emile-Othon Friesz, Paul Gauguin, Armand Guillaumin, Auguste Herbin, Moïse Kisling, Achille Laugé, Fernand Léger, André Lhote, Aristide Maillol, Man Ray, Henri-Charles Manguin, Albert Marquet, André Masson, Henri Matisse, Joan Miró, Amedeo Modigliani, Claude Monet, Francis Picabia, Pablo Picasso, Auguste Renoir, Georges Ribemont-Dessaignes, Ker-Xavier Roussel, Paul Signac, Chaïm Soutine, Leopold Survage, Graham Sutherland, Pierre Tal-Coat, Félix Vallotton, Louis Valtat, Vincent van Gogh, Théo van Rysselberghe, Bram van Velde, Geer van Velde, Claude Viallat, Maria-Helena Vieira da Silva._


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

> *Watch Out, Paris! Marseille Is on the Rise*
> 
> Once a seedy port town, France’s second-largest city is in the middle of a transformation. The bouillabaisse is just as tasty, but now Marseille, Europe’s 2013 Capital of Culture, has a lot more to offer.
> 
> (...)


http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/07/23/watch-out-paris-marseille-s-on-the-rise.html




> *Marseille: Port of cool
> *
> 
> Marseille has never looked better. The port city, with its smoky Arabian markets, bouillabaisse restaurants and new wave of gentrification, has long been France’s black sheep, and the spotlight is beaming down on it this year as European Capital of Culture
> ...


http://natgeotraveller.co.uk/where/france/178852/


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Amazing developments!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM and La VILLA by Fuji


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

FRAC PACA


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM and La Villa by DroneCast

71028925


Notre Dame de la Garde by Drone Cast (in 4K): 

74010953


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

> *Opening of the new Musée d’Histoire de Marseille*
> From 14 September
> Free entrance
> 
> ...
















































More photos to come.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Darius Milhaud Conservatory*



> Opened early September 2013
> -Aix-en-Provence
> -7 000 m2 dedicated to teaching music, dance, and theatre
> -62 teaching spaces, 15 individual rehearsal spaces, and 5 group rehearsal spaces
> ...


----------



## Alias 3M (Apr 29, 2009)

cesgbio said:


> Where is exactly this building in Marseille? I've never saw this edifice.


MAP


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

SILO (concert hall and offices)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM and La VILLA (this weekend)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Roof Top of the "Panorama" from Friche de la Belle de Mai cultural center:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Palais du Pharo (Marseille) - this weekend


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The water is still warm enough to swim?


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, last weekend temperatures were around 26/27°C but it is going down now. 

*Les voutes de la Major *(Marseille - opening next year)










More: http://voutesdelamajor.com/


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Exactement ce que j'imaginais sous les voûtes / Exactly what I expected


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Douly said:


> Yes, last weekend temperatures were around 26/27°C but it is going down now.
> 
> *Les voutes de la Major *(Marseille - opening next year)
> 
> ...


that's really fabulous.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Globish is ridiculous in your mouth


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Pedestrian area being renovated at le Panier (one of Marseille's oldest district).


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

> *Urbanism Awards winners announced: MARSEILLE*
> 
> The Academy of Urbanism has today announced the winners of the prestigious 2014 Urbanism Awards.
> 
> ...


http://www.academyofurbanism.org.uk/urbanism-awards-winners-announced/


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Med City: 3 museums ( MUCEM / VILLA MED and REGARDS de PROVENCE FOUNDATION)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Urban renovation (Place des capucines) - old marseille


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

MUCEM


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Hotel Dieu - restored and transformed into an Intercontental hotel last APril


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

> *5 must-see firework shows to start the New Year with a bang*
> 
> New Year's tradition sees incredible fireworks displays taking place all around the world. And the transition from 2013 to 2014 will be no exception. Here's our selection of five fireworks shows that promise to be spectacular, original must-sees.
> 
> ...


http://www.parkrecord.com/park_city-news/ci_24815492/5-must-see-firework-shows-start-new-year


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Closing Ceremony Yesterday night: 

























































and see you soon!!!












I'll make a last post by the end of this week before closing this thread.


----------

